# Advanced Armament Corp. 300 AAC Blackout (300BLK).



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*This thing is sweeeeet!!!*


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I wonder how much?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Blaaaaah !!*

Shootin' a 220gr bullet at 1200fps just doesn't interest me. Not when I can shoot it at another 2000fps outta my 30-378 Wby Mag. 

Seems to be 'bout the same as the 300Wisper. --- SAWMAN


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> Shootin' a 220gr bullet at 1200fps just doesn't interest me. Not when I can shoot it at another 2000fps outta my 30-378 Wby Mag.
> 
> Seems to be 'bout the same as the 300Wisper. --- SAWMAN


*Totaly different niche. The subsonic was not for long range knock down but stealth and the super sonic I think would do a great job. As he said it was a kind of alternative to the MP5 and could be used as an AK with Supersonic but in a compact package with versatility. I would use it over my MP5 anyday.*


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

So tell me what's the difference between this and the S&W M&P15 - 300 Whisper? The 300 whisper also shoots subsonic and shoots the 300 ACC Blackout.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57785_757784_757784_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

69Viking said:


> So tell me what's the difference between this and the S&W M&P15 - 300 Whisper? The 300 whisper also shoots subsonic and shoots the 300 ACC Blackout.
> 
> http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57785_757784_757784_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y


AAC makes theirs with an integrated suppressor.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

MrFish said:


> AAC makes theirs with an integrated suppressor.


*Also, length of barrel on the BLK is 8", much more compact. For the job ( Spec Op's) Much better but not for us normal folk so the S&W is the closest we could get I guess.*


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

So is the ACC legal for purchase and if so how much would it be?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

69Viking said:


> So tell me what's the difference between this and the S&W M&P15 - 300 Whisper? The 300 whisper also shoots subsonic and shoots the 300 ACC Blackout.
> 
> http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57785_757784_757784_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y


*If this is the subsonic round it shoots I would like to know the FPS and Carried Kenetic at 100yds. Is the projectile the same size as 7.62?*


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

TURTLE said:


> *If this is the subsonic round it shoots I would like to know the FPS and Carried Kenetic at 100yds. Is the projectile the same size as 7.62?*


Not sure what that is a picture of or where you got it from but here is what I was looking at if I were to purchase one. 

http://www.hornady.com/store/300-Whisper/


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

AAC has been pushing this hard since last years SHOT. It's similar to the Whisper/300-221 rounds that have been around for awhile but the AAC round is SAAMI spec'ed.

Have heard UMC will have 20rd boxes of the supersonic stuff for about $12 in the near future.

There's a lot of manufacturers out there supporting this round in ammunition, barrels, uppers, brass, suppressors etc.

Hop on over to silencertalk and it's all over the place.

The S&W is a similar thing but I think they actually got the rights to use the Whisper name. There's an article on the firearmblog about a month back.
http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2011/11/03/smith-wesson-mp15-300-whisper-300-aac-blk/

You can get a 16 barreled upper from CMMG for 600-700.

Benefits; only takes a barrel swap to use in an AR platform. mags and bolt are the same, efficient round makes for cheap reloading, uses 308 bullets so reloaders have a lot of options.

The 8" suppressed barrel looks cool but I've heard a few people say the 16" tubes shoot real nice.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

purchased this Remington for $14.99 a box and my AR Blackout is ready to go when the Gemtec gets here this month


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

SWEEEEETT!!

Where'd you get the ammo from?


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Dixie said:


> SWEEEEETT!!
> 
> Where'd you get the ammo from?


sportsman,s guide
looks like there our right now. I had a coupon plus club member


http://www.cheaperthandirt.net/2AACO101679-1.html has it in stock


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Just ordered mine from brownells, we shall see how it does...


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*Man*

Don't you already have two?


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

TURTLE said:


> *If this is the subsonic round it shoots I would like to know the FPS and Carried Kenetic at 100yds. Is the projectile the same size as 7.62?*


I think this round will continue to be developed as heavier bullets will become available

I will wait until deer season is over to do any test with mine. the Remington 300 BO 220 Gran delivers 504 Ft lbs of energy at the muzzle and retains most of the energy at 100 yards because of the weight and aerodynamics of the round.

It will hit with more force than a 45ACP at the muzzle and penetrate more being a 30 cal. with the AR Platform good shot placement will mean it can bring down anything around here although I would use follow up shots. it is also has a small open tip which makes it legal for hunting.


----------



## bigboreshooter78 (Jan 13, 2012)

very cool


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*300BO Article*

There is a pretty good write up re. the 300BO in the recent edition of Varmint Hunter mag. Seems that there are some new bullets on the way for the small cased .308" bores out there. --- SAWMAN


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

HisName said:


> purchased this Remington for $14.99 a box and my AR Blackout is ready to go when the Gemtec gets here this month


*PLEASE take me with you when you go shoot it.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

69Viking said:


> Not sure what that is a picture of or where you got it from but here is what I was looking at if I were to purchase one.
> 
> http://www.hornady.com/store/300-Whisper/


*I got it from web images of the round this weapon shoots, or one of them anyway. Hot load , small case, heavy projectile. Not a new idea but effective for it's use. If you have ever shot a .22 subsonic round and looked at the damage it makes compared to the normal 40gr round it's a killer at closer ranges just not as well for anything over 50 yds. I wish they would cycle in my sup autos though.*


----------

